# Haus mit Teich und Problemen gekauft



## lockenwolf (6. Apr. 2016)

Hallo zusammen
Ich bin ganz neu und habe keine Ahnung.
Folgende Situation: 
In unserem neuen Haus gibt es einen Gartenteich. Er ist aus Beton, am Uferrand in den Beton eingesetzten Kieselsteinen, hat eine Betonbrücke und ist ca. 4 x 0,5-2 Meter groß und hüfttief. Der Teich ist 40 Jahre alt und war von Anfang an nicht dicht. Deshalb wurde von vornherein täglich Wasser nachgefüllt (Grundwasser, stark eisenhaltig). Immer so viel, wie absickert. Technik gibt es nicht (kein Filter oder Blubberdings oder so). Drin wohnen lustige __ Molche mit Zacken auf dem Rücken, die wie Minidrachen aussehen und Fische (ungefähr 15 Goldfische + 5 "andere". Die anderen sind manchmal braun und manchmal durchsichtig und könnten vielleicht __ Stichlinge sein oder Jungtiere der Goldfische). Im Winter haben die Fische immer im Teich überwintert. Aktuell ist ca. 3/4 des Teichs Schlamm. Es wächst eine Pflanze darin, die sich unfassbar vermehrt hat und von der ich glaube, dass sie __ Krebsschere ist.





Jetzt möchten wir den Teich gerne abdichten, weil wir das mit dem dauerhaften Wasser reinpumpen sehr albern finden. Wir wollen den Teich dafür leer machen, das Betonbecken sauber kärchern und mit Dichtschlämme abdichten. In einem anderen Forum hat jemand damit guten Erfolg gehabt.
Dazu müssen allerdings die Bewohner für eine ganze Weile ausziehen, denn die Dichtschlämme hält nur auf trockenem Grund. Unser erster Lösungsansatz war: Die ziehen so lange in den Pool. Wir haben eine große Portion Teichwasser in eine kleine Portion Poolwasser gepumpt, eine Schubkarre voll Teichpflanzen reingeworfen und  probehalber wenige Fische und Molche rüber gesetzt. Zwei Fische sind leider an Tag 3 gestorben und wir dachten: Vielleicht waren doch irgendwelche Chemikalienreste im Pool und deshalb hat es nicht geklappt. 
Also haben wir reines Teichwasser in eine Regentonne gefüllt und dort Testfische, Molche und Pflanzen geparkt. Aber auch da war am nächsten Tag ein Fisch tot. Nun sind die verbleibenden Fische und alle Molche (die kamen in beiden Übergangslösungen zurecht und scheinen unproblematisch zu sein) wieder zurück im Teich und es geht ihnen gut. Aber wie soll ich ihren Teich renovieren, wenn sie nirgends anders leben können, als da drin? Wie mach ich das richtig?
Und zweite Frage: Das Grundwasser läuft momentan über zwei Betonbecken in den Teich. Nach der Renovierung möchte ich die gern als Filter benutzen. Also in die obere Wanne irgendwelche groben Keramikröllchen und unten vielleicht Watte oder Kies oder so. Und dann soll das Teichwasser mit Pumpe hoch, oben ins Becken und durch beide Medien wieder rein. Die Wannen sind ungefähr so groß wie schwarze Zementeimer. Ist das als Filter für einen Goldfischteich praktikabel? Und was würdet ihr als Filtermaterial verwenden?


----------



## Tanny (6. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf,
 herzlich willkommen hier im Forum 

Was Dein Problem anbelangt:
Bisher scheint der Teich mit der Situation gut gelebt zu haben.
Da schon __ Molche eingezogen sind und sicher auch schon die ersten __ Frösche da sind
und außerdem eventuell schon eine ganze Reihe der Tiere angefangen hat, abzulaichen,
hielte ich es für sinnvoll, wenn Ihr es erst einmal belasst, wie es ist und im Spätsommer
mit der Renovierung beginnt, wenn die Frösche und Molche mit ihrer Wasserentwicklungsphase durch sind und
den Teich verlassen haben und die Libellenlarven geschlüpft sind.

Vielleicht habt Ihr die Möglichkeit, im Sommer schon ein größeres Becken oder Wasserloch oder so anzulegen,
was Ihr Stück für Stück mit Wasser und ein paar Pflanzen aus dem Teich ausstattet, so dass
Ihr die Tiere, wenn der Bau anfängt, behutsam umsetzen könnt.

Einfach von einem Gewässer ins andere "rüberwerfen" ist besonders für Fische katastrophal.
Sie sollten langsam umgesetzt werden.
Da werden die Fischkenner hier Dir sicher noch detailliertere Tips geben können.

Wenn Du Frösche und Molche umsetzt, muss das Gewässer unbedingt Ein- und Ausstiege haben, da
die Tiere sonst ertrinken können.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,



lockenwolf schrieb:


> Wir haben eine große Portion Teichwasser in eine kleine Portion Poolwasser gepumpt



besorgt euch doch bitte mal ein paar Wasserteststreifen (https://www.google.de/#q=Wasserteststreifen) oder lasst in einer Zoohandlung das Wasser testen. Dann kann man schon mal mehr erahnen.
Waren im Pool wohl Chemikalien (Chlor o.ä.) 

Für die Zeit die die Tiere in ein anderes Becken kommen sollte das auch belüftet werden ==> https://www.google.de/#q=aquarium+Luftpumpe
und sehr wenig gefüttert werden, auch sollte man alle paar Tage das Wasser teilweise mit Leitungswasser austauschen.


das wars erstmal für den Anfang -  dann mal gutes gelingen mit dem Projekt "Teich"



Um die Technik machen wir uns später Gedanken - erst mal die *Viecher*


----------



## lockenwolf (6. Apr. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Da schon __ Molche eingezogen sind und sicher auch schon die ersten __ Frösche da sind
> und außerdem eventuell schon eine ganze Reihe der Tiere angefangen hat, abzulaichen,
> hielte ich es für sinnvoll, wenn Ihr es erst einmal belasst, wie es ist und im Spätsommer
> mit der Renovierung beginnt, wenn die Frösche und Molche mit ihrer Wasserentwicklungsphase durch sind und
> den Teich verlassen haben und die Libellenlarven geschlüpft sind.


Frösche gibt es scheinbar nicht. Auch der Vorbesitzer sagt, dass er keine Frösche gesehen/gehört hat. Bis zum nächsten Jahr warten, wollen wir eigentlich auf keinen Fall. Ein- und Ausgang für Molche ist kein Problem.


> Vielleicht habt Ihr die Möglichkeit, im Sommer schon ein größeres Becken oder Wasserloch oder so anzulegen,
> was Ihr Stück für Stück mit Wasser und ein paar Pflanzen aus dem Teich ausstattet, so dass
> Ihr die Tiere, wenn der Bau anfängt, behutsam umsetzen könnt.


Wie groß muss das sein für diese Menge Tiere? Und wie lange müsste es einfahren, damit es klappt?


> Einfach von einem Gewässer ins andere "rüberwerfen" ist besonders für Fische katastrophal.
> Sie sollten langsam umgesetzt werden.


Immerhin das ist ihnen erspart geblieben. Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren ein Aquarium mit Malawisee-Cichliden. Darum wurden sie sehr vorsichtig umgesetzt mit Eimer und mehrmals Häppchen vom neuen Wasser. Ich möchte aber auf jeden Fall nicht noch einen Fisch riskieren.


----------



## lockenwolf (6. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> besorgt euch doch bitte mal ein paar Wasserteststreifen (https://www.google.de/#q=Wasserteststreifen) oder lasst in eine Zoohandlung das Wasser testen. Dann kann man schon mal mehr erahnen.


Vom jetzigen Teich meinst du? Weil: Das Projekt "Pool" haben wir eigentlich schon begraben. Der ist wohl vor 2 Jahren mal gechlort gewesen, aber seitdem mehrmals komplett getauscht worden. Aber ich fürchte auch, dass das noch winzige Chlor-Rest drin sein könnten. Deshalb würde ich die Tiere in der Renovierungszeit lieber woanders halten. Dürfen alle Fische und eine Luftpumpe gemeinsam in einer Regentonne mit Teichwasser sein? Und ist Leitungswasser sinnvoller als das eisenhaltige Grundwasser? Oder ist das egal?
Gefüttert hat der Vorbesitzer eh nur im Sommer, wir haben noch nichts gemacht.


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2016)

lockenwolf schrieb:


> Vom jetzigen Teich meinst du?


es ist immer gut mal die Ausgangswerte zu kennen, und Leitungswasser ist geprüft und von deinen Wasserwerken freigegeben - und das Grundwasser ? ohne es auch mal genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen ist es immer mit einem Rest Risiko verbunden.



lockenwolf schrieb:


> Dürfen alle Fische und eine Luftpumpe gemeinsam in einer Regentonne mit Teichwasser sein?


  wenn die groß genug, im Schatten und nur der Sprudelstein in der Tonne ist, warum nicht - für die __ Molche auch was machen z.B. kleines Brett als Insel (die wollen auch ned die ganze Zeit ohne Luft unter Wasser sein)


----------



## Tanny (6. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf,

ob die Regentonne für die Fische geht, weiss ich nicht - das wird Dir Mitch besser sagen können.

Für die __ Molche würde ich eine Maurerbütt oder etwas ähnliches nehmen und mit Pflanzen und
Wasser aus dem Teich ausstatten.
Die kannst Du dann mit einem Erdwall verkleiden oder Steinen etc., so dass ein Miniteich
entsteht, wo die Tiere rein und raus können.

Hier ist ein Beispiel - 2 Std Bauzeit:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...eichdoku-4-minis-a-3-bis-4-std-bauzeit.42781/


Wenn Du das nicht gerade in der prallen Sonne anlegst, brauchst Du da keine weitere Belüftung.
Allerdings können da die fische auf keinen Fall mit rein.

Falls Du schon Laich findest, pack den einfach mit rüber in die Bütt.

Das würde ich ganz, ganz schnell in Angriff nehmen, bevor die im Teich befindlichen Molche erst alle
ablaichen.

Wenn Du auch die Libellenlarven, __ Käfer etc. retten willst, buddel neben Eurem Teich eine zweite Bütt ein und
füll sie mit Teichwasser.

Wenn Du den Schlamm, den Ihr aus dem Teich rausschaufelt daneben ein Stündchen liegen lässt,
wandern die meisten Schlamm-Bewohner eigenständig zurück in die eingebuddelte Bütt.

Nur bitte Libellenlarven nicht zu den Molchen ins Becken.

Wenn Du __ Schnecken findest, die können ins Molchbecken.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Tanny (6. Apr. 2016)

PS: wenn Du eine neue Bütt nimmst, dann diese bitte erstmal mit heissem Wasser auffüllen und draußen
zwei Tage in die pralle Sonne stellen - danach auskippen und gründlich mit hartem Wasserstrahl
ausspülen, damit die Schadstoffe vom Kunststoff etwas ausgespült werden.

Die Bütt sollte nicht mehr nach Plastik stinken.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lockenwolf (6. Apr. 2016)

Das erklärt einiges! Wir haben ja Teich- und Brunnenwasser genommen. Ich mache mal einen Test mit Luftsprudler, Teich und *Leitungs*wasser. Bestimmt ist das Brunnenwasser doof - umso eiliger scheint mir, dass ich das Ding leer bekomme, denn wir füllen ja dauernd mit Brunnenwasser auf. Ich werde jetzt folgendes machen:
Regentonne mit Teichwasser und Leitungswasser füllen, Sprudler rein, Testgoldfisch rein. Speisskübel (wir haben einen gebrauchten) mit einigen Ziegelsteinen und Teichwasser füllen, Testmolch rein. Vielleicht klappt das beides - dann hätte ich ne Lösung für meine Renovierung 
Ihr seid super! Ich melde mich dann in ein paar Tagen mit den Ergebnissen.


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2016)

lockenwolf schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor vielen Jahren ein Aquarium mit Malawisee-Cichliden



dann hast du ja schon ein *Basiswissen   *  ist doch gut


----------



## Ansaj (6. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf,
ich habe auch schon mal Goldfische in einer Regentonne für wenige Tage gehalten, als der Teich gereinigt wurde. Die Tonne stand im Schatten und ich habe einen Aquarienfilter und zusätzlich einen Sauerstoffausströmer reingehängt und sehr sparsam gefüttert. Trotzdem ist Nitrit/Ammoniak so weit angestiegen, dass ich täglich 1-2 Teilwasserwechsel von bis zu 50% vorgenommen habe (mit Leitungswasser, was ich auch für den Teich verwende). Das könnte schon bei dir das Problem gewesen sein, zusätzlich zum Poolwasser. Wenn du die Aktion nochmal planst, verwende nur Teichwasser und achte penibel auf die Wasserwerte in der Tonne und halte die Fische wirklich nur wenige Tage so.
Ich würde aber auch dazu raten, damit bis zum Herbst zu warten, weil jetzt schon Qualquappen etc. schlüpfen.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## tosa (6. Apr. 2016)

Schon mal dran gedacht die Fische in den übergangsbecken gar nicht zu füttern? Bzw vor dem umsetzen in diese Becken Ihnen mal 5-7 Tage gar kein Futter zu geben?

Das hilft ungemein die wasserwerte einigermaßen erträglich zu halten, Fische können auch mal 3-4 Wochen ohne fitter auskommen sofern es nicht direkt vor dem Winter ist.


----------



## lockenwolf (6. Apr. 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Hallo Lockenwolf,
> ich habe auch schon mal Goldfische in einer Regentonne für wenige Tage gehalten, als der Teich gereinigt wurde. Die Tonne stand im Schatten und ich habe einen Aquarienfilter und zusätzlich einen Sauerstoffausströmer reingehängt und sehr sparsam gefüttert. Trotzdem ist Nitrit/Ammoniak so weit angestiegen, dass ich täglich 1-2 Teilwasserwechsel von bis zu 50% vorgenommen habe (mit Leitungswasser, was ich auch für den Teich verwende). Das könnte schon bei dir das Problem gewesen sein, zusätzlich zum Poolwasser. Wenn du die Aktion nochmal planst, verwende nur Teichwasser und achte penibel auf die Wasserwerte in der Tonne und halte die Fische wirklich nur wenige Tage so.
> Ich würde aber auch dazu raten, damit bis zum Herbst zu warten, weil jetzt schon Qualquappen etc. schlüpfen.
> Gruß
> Ansaj



Schatten ist kein Problem, so einen Sauerstoffsprudler kann ich auch gern besorgen - aber ich kann den Teich nicht in "wenigen Tagen" leer machen, abdichten, aushärten, befüllen und einfahren. Das werden Wochen.
Wie zum Geier soll ich es denn jetzt machen? Die armen Fische 
Vielleicht wäre es doch am Einfachsten sie irgendwohin abzugeben und sie zurück oder andere zu holen, wenn alles gemacht ist.


----------



## Tanny (6. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf, 

also wenn der Umbau jetzt sein muss, wäre das denke ich für die Fische wirklich die 
deutlich bessere Lösung. 

Die __ Molche können locker die Saison in ein oder mehreren Maurerbütten (je nach Anzahl der Molche) 
überstehen, sofern die Bütten mit ausreichend Pflanzen ausgestattet sind. 

Die Abgabe der Fische hätte natürlich auch den Vorteil, dass Du den neuen Teich erst in Ruhe einfahren kannst, 
bevor Du wieder Fische einsetzt. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Ansaj (6. Apr. 2016)

Tanny schrieb:


> Die Abgabe der Fische hätte natürlich auch den Vorteil, dass Du den neuen Teich erst in Ruhe einfahren kannst,
> bevor Du wieder Fische einsetzt.



Finde ich auch.

Und dann kannst du auf eine kleinerbleibende Art umsteigen - Goldfische würde ich in mehr Volumen halten, als du scheinbar hast


----------



## lockenwolf (6. Apr. 2016)

Mehr Volumen?  4 x 2 x 1 (manchmal schmaler als 2 Meter, aber immer tiefer als 1 - im Mittel könnte das passen) sind doch ungefähr 8000 Liter? Wie viel Platz sollen die 10-15 Goldfische denn haben? 
Wassertestset ist bestellt.  Ich werde Teich, Brunnenwasser und Pool (rund, 3,60 cm, 170 cm tief) messen. Je nach Ergebnis kann ich aus dem vorhandenen was im Pool mischen,  wo sie mit den Pflanzen  gut drin leben können beim Umbau oder sie müssen erstmal ausziehen.
Der Pool wäre eigentlich gut, da könnte ich viel funktionierendes Wasser und Substrat retten und  wenn der Teich dicht ist, damit neu starten.


----------



## mitch (6. Apr. 2016)

wird der Pool noch aktiv zum baden benutzt? 
ich hätte da so eine Idee: den Teich Teich lassen (nur molch & co), den Pool zum Fischpool umwandeln (mit der dazugehörigen Technik)



ok - nur ne Idee


----------



## lockenwolf (6. Apr. 2016)

Langfristig wollen wir den Pool eigentlich gern zum schwimmen nutzen. Aber zum Wohl der Goldis können sie ihn leihweise dieses Jahr gern haben.  Da müsste doch mit etwas Technik ein fischfreundliches Zuhause machbar sein...


----------



## Ansaj (6. Apr. 2016)

Hi Lockenwolf,


> Mehr Volumen? 4 x 2 x 1 (manchmal schmaler als 2 Meter, aber immer tiefer als 1 - im Mittel könnte das passen) sind doch ungefähr 8000 Liter? Wie viel Platz sollen die 10-15 Goldfische denn haben?



Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber auf dem Bild sieht der Teich ziemlich klein aus und du hast die Maße mit 4 x 0,5 bis 2 m angegeben, so dass ich von 5.000-6.000 l ausgegangen bin. Ich merke auch immer wieder hier im Forum, dass sich Besitzer kleiner Teiche arg nach oben hin mit der Literzahl verschätzen. Aber wenn wir mal von 8.000 l ausgehen, ist das nach meiner Meinung das Minimum für Goldfische (die doch recht groß werden, schwimmfreudig sind und sich unheimlich vermehren), ich persönlich würde sie in mehr Volumen halten.
Wenn ihr die Teicharbeiten vornehmt, werdet ihr am Schluss ja die genaue Literzahl ermitteln können. Das wäre doch interessat und vielleicht ließe sich der Teich dabei ja sogar etwas vergrößern.

Im Übrigen finde ich den Teich wirklich sehr ansprechend mit der kleinen Brücke und den vielen Pflanzen. Bin da wirklich neidisch.

Die Idee von Mitch den Pool zum Fischteich umzubauen finde ich natürlich auch klasse, aber ich kann verstehen, dass der zum Schwimmen genutzt werden soll.
Die Fische dort dieses Jahr zwischenzuhältern scheint eine gute Lösung zu sein, wenn wirklich alles Chlor raus ist und was da sonst an Chemikalien sein könnte (Wandfarbe?)

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## lockenwolf (6. Apr. 2016)

Ah, ich dachte schon ich könnte nicht die Literzahl rechnen.  Wäre für mich gar nicht so überraschend. 
Im Foto ist der grössere Teil zu sehen.  Links von der Brücke ist nochmal ein schmalerer und flacherer Teil.
8000 sind aber doch recht viel? Jeder Fisch hat dann über 500 Liter ganz für sich alleine.  Wenn das meine Cichliden gewusst hätten.  Die haben sich 300 Liter mit 25 Nachbarn geteilt. 
Vergrößern wäre vom Platz kein Problem,  aber dafür müsste man ja den Betonkörper zerstören.  Das fände ich schade wegen dem aufwändigen Kiesrand und Uferbereich. Ich bin eh auf die Form gespannt.  Es sind Sachen mit einbetoniert (Dachziegel aus Ton und weiter am Grund sicher noch andere Überraschungen ), wohl um dem Substrat Halt zu geben. 
Nächste Woche kaufe ich schon mal Dichtschlämme und kleide einen defekten Betonblumentopf damit aus. Ich will wissen,  wie das zu verarbeiten geht und ich will sehen,  dass hinterher alles top dicht ist.


----------



## Ansaj (6. Apr. 2016)

Ja, man kann Aquarien nicht so recht mit Teichen vergleichen. Ich habe auch ein 300l-Becken mit Perlhuhnbärblingen. Man sieht, ich favorisiere ganz klar den Fischen möglichst viel Platz zu bieten. Aber es kommt ja auch auf die Aktivität an. Revierbildene Fische brauchen oftmals nicht so viel Volumen, wie andere. Und ich sehe an meinen Goldis, wie auch an den Perlhuhnbärblingen, dass sie sehr schwimmfreudig und neugierig sind und sich in größeren "Gewässern" deutlich wohler fühlen.


----------



## supmo1969 (6. Apr. 2016)

Hi Lockenwolf,
schon mal an GFK als Abdichtung gedacht?


----------



## lockenwolf (6. Apr. 2016)

Noch gar nicht. Ich weiß gar nicht, wie man das verwendet und ob das bezahlbar ist. Ich geh googlen.


----------



## supmo1969 (6. Apr. 2016)

Schau mal hier rein
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/pflanzenfilter.45624/#post-515381


----------



## Tjark (7. Apr. 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe vor zwei Jahren einen Folienteich, den ich durch einen Hauskauf übernommen habe, komplett neu gemacht.

Das ganze hat gute drei Monate gedauert. Während dieser Zeit hatte ich die ca 35 Goldfische in einer 500l Regentonne mit nem ordentlichen Außenfilter untergebracht. Den Außenfilter hatte ich zuvor mit etwas Schlamm aus dem Teich angeimpft und in den ersten Wochen alle paar Tage (2-3 mal je Woche) Wasserwechsel mit Leitungswasser gemacht (jeweils 25-50% der Tonne) und gerade am Anfang, bis der Filter richtig eingelaufen war, nur sehr sparsam gefüttert.

Das hat gut funktioniert, hatte in den ersten Tagen einen Verlust, danach keine mehr.
Optimal ist so eine Tonne aber natürlich nicht, da wäre der Pool durch sein größeres Volumen wohl besser.

Nach zwei Jahren ohne Chlor wird man davon nichts mehr nachweisen können. Chlor ist sehr flüchtig und reaktionsfreudig, so lange hält sich das nicht.
Entweder es sind andere Giftstoffe (für die Fische) im Pool (Kupfer oder sogar __ Blei durch entsprechende Leitungen (je nach Alter des Pools) käme mir da zB in den Sinn,oder andere Metalle...), oder der Unterschied zwischen Teichwasser und dem Wasser im Pool waren einfach zu groß (gerade jetzt, wo die Fische durch den Winter kaum noch Reserven haben). Vor allem der pH-Wert spielt hier eine große Rolle. Starke und schnelle Schwankungen vertragen Fische nicht.

Die Idee mit den Maurerbütten für die __ Molche und sonstiges Getier finde ich super, sollte klappen. Alles möglichst im Schatten unterbringen. Ich hatte meine Fische in der Tonne sogar in der Garage stehen.

Viel Erfolg und viel Spaß!

Grüße,
Tjark


----------



## lockenwolf (8. Apr. 2016)

Da bin ich wieder.  Also ich habe eine Menge über Gfk gelesen. Ich hätte ziemlich Angst, weil man so viel falsch machen kann. Zudem ist der Preis doch ganz schön üppig.  Es ist noch nicht ganz vom Tisch, aber die Tendenz ist, dass es nicht das richtige für mich ist. 

Und ich habe jetzt Wasserteststreifen. Unser Leitungswasser: NO3:0, NO2:0, GH:>7, KH:6-10, pH:7,2, Cl:0
Genau diesen Test hab ich mit dem Teich gemacht.  Er hat GH 14 und einen pH 6,8. Der Rest genauso.  
Im Pool ist der NO3 Wert bei 10. Der Rest wie beim Leitungswasser.  Nach der Fischrettung waren die Pflanzen noch ein paar Tage drin. Könnte es einen Nitritpeak gegeben haben,  von dem man nur noch diesen kleineren Wert sehen kann? 
Ich würde auf Basis dieses Tests einen weiteren Poolversuch riskieren.  Ich werfe viele Pflanzen rein und warte 4 Wochen. Anschließend probehalber einen Fisch. Könnte das klappen?  Ohne Filter?
Oder sollte ich zusätzlich einen anderen wichtigen Wert messen (Sauerstoff z.B.)? 
Unser Brunnen liefert rotes Wasser, Gesamthärte kurz vor >21, pH 6,8.


----------



## tosa (8. Apr. 2016)

Rotes Wasser? Evtl. sehr stark eisenhaltig? Dann kannst du das für Fische vergessen...


----------



## lockenwolf (8. Apr. 2016)

Riecht auch metallisch. Ich glaub auch Eisen.  Das läuft aber immer schon in den Teich (der Verlust durch den Beton wird damit ausgeglichen ). Ob die Pflanzen das alles verbrauchen können, weil die Fische ja ok sind?


----------



## tosa (8. Apr. 2016)

Im Teich vielleicht nicht das Problem, aber in einem Pool oder Fass ein megaproblem


----------



## lockenwolf (8. Apr. 2016)

Ah, verstehe.  Kein Ding, ich kann in der Pool zeit Leitungswasser nehmen,  wenn ich Wasser wechseln muss.


----------



## lockenwolf (12. Apr. 2016)

Folgendes ist jetzt der Plan:
Der Kunststoff-Pool, rund, 3,60 m Durchmesser, 1,50 m tief wird geleert, Wände abgewischt und mit Wasser gespült - anschließend mit Leitungswasser (GH mit Teststreifen >7, pH 7,2) neu befüllt.
Anschließend möchte ich Wasserpflanzen einsetzen. Mindestens eine große Menge __ Krebsschere und einige Seerosen (die rette ich damit aus dem vorhandenen Teich mitsamt dem daran hängenden Schlamm und Bakterien), zusätzlich einige geeignete Sauerstoffpflanzen.

In einem Shop habe ich folgendes Set entdeckt:  
5 Stück __ Hornkraut /Ceratophyllum demersum, ca. 15 bis 20 cm
• 7-8 Stück __ Tausendblatt (__ Papageienfeder) / Myriophyllum aquaticum, ca. 15 bis 20 cm
• 7-8 Stück Dichtblättrige __ Wasserpest / Egeria densa, ca. 15 bis 20 cm
• 7-8 Stück __ Kanadische Wasserpest / Elodea canadensis, ca. 15 bis 20 cm

*1. Frage Darf das frei im Pool schwimmen, oder benötigt irgendwas davon Bodengrund? Passt die Auswahl? Fehlt was? Was weglassen?*

Nachdem das eine Weile gestanden hat (zwei Wochen?), ziehen 15 Goldfische aus dem sehr begrünten, technikfreien aber häufig wassergewechselten Teich (GH >14,  pH 6,8) ein.

*2. Frage: Benötigen sie für 3 Monate zwingend Technik? *

Falls ja, hätte ich folgende Ideen:
1) Ein Luftsprudler
2) Mit einer Pumpe das Wasser einfach bewegen
3) Mit einer Pumpe Wasser aus dem Pool hochsaugen und in einen Trog mit Filtermaterial auf einem Tisch laufen lassen, aus dem es wieder in den Pool läuft.

Ich möcht ungern einen richtigen Filter anschaffen. Im späteren Teich plane ich einen Bachlauf und der Pool ist nur Übergangslösung.

*3. Frage: Falls Technik: Welche Version ist am Besten? Müsste das rund um die Uhr laufen oder reicht zeitweise?*


----------



## Tanny (12. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf, 

zu den technischen und den Fischfragen kann ich DIr keine ANtworten geben, 
weil ich da keine Ahnung habe. 
Aber für mich klingt das klasse 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## tosa (12. Apr. 2016)

lockenwolf schrieb:


> Folgendes ist jetzt der Plan:
> Der Kunststoff-Pool, rund, 3,60 m Durchmesser, 1,50 m tief wird geleert, Wände abgewischt und mit Wasser gespült - anschließend mit Leitungswasser (GH mit Teststreifen >7, pH 7,2) neu befüllt.
> Anschließend möchte ich Wasserpflanzen einsetzen. Mindestens eine große Menge __ Krebsschere und einige Seerosen (die rette ich damit aus dem vorhandenen Teich mitsamt dem daran hängenden Schlamm und Bakterien), zusätzlich einige geeignete Sauerstoffpflanzen.
> 
> ...




zu 2. ja, wäre besser, oder du fütterst sie 3 Monate nicht....
2.1 luftsprudler unbedingt
2.2 nein
2.3 gute Idee

3.
überlege dir Technik anzuschaffen die du später auch am Teich nutzen kannst!

Luftsprudler gibt es in diversen Größen, Leistungen und Preisklassen.

Filtermaterial und Filterkammer, Pumpen auch.


----------



## Ansaj (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf,
dein Plan hört sich ganz gut an, Torsten hat ja eigentlich schon alles beantwortet.
Ich würde den Pool mindestens zum Teil mit Teichwasser befüllen. Das muss ja eh raus und so ist es für die Fische keine so große Umgewöhnung und du brauchst mit dem Einsetzen von Fischen eigentlich nicht warten.
Die Pflanzen (__ Wasserpest, __ Hornkraut) kannst du problemlos so im Pool schwimmen lassen, die pflanze ich überhaupt selten bei mir im Teich ein. Die __ Papageienfeder ist bei mir eingepflanzt, aber für die Zeit des Umbaus, sollte es auch ohne einpflanzen gehen.
Gruß und gutes Gelingen
Ansaj


----------



## lockenwolf (21. Apr. 2016)

Bei der weiteren Planung und Recherche hier im Forum stieß ich auf dieses geniale Teil: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/vlcvf-filterung-durch-leggings.42523/

Vor der Entdeckung war die Einkaufsliste:
Gummimörtel für Risse, Haftgrund und Dichtschlämme
Wasserpflanzen
Solarsprudler 90 l/h x2 mit einem Sprudelstein unter Wasser und einer Dekofigur, die das Wasser vom Rand reinpustet
BioSmart 16000, 14 Watt
Oase Filter- und Bachlaufpumpe AquaMax Eco Classic 3600 l/h, 45 Watt oder: PondoMax Eco 5000 5000 l/h, 60 Watt.

Jetzt frage ich mich: Kann mein geplanter Solarsprudler mit einem der zwei Ausgänge einen Luftheber betreiben (stand in dem verlinkten Thread, allerdings als Test dass es überhaupt funktioniert)? Falls nicht - welche Membranpumpe kaufe ich zu welchem Rohr? Und wenn ich das Wasser damit durch eine Leggins laufen lassen, könnte es sogar sein, dass das als Filterung reicht? (in Verbindung mit vielen Pflanzen oder einem Pflanzenfilter)
Das würde mir total gut gefallen, weil es keinen Strom braucht, naturnäher wirkt und diese UVC-Sache mir irgendwie auch suspekt ist.

Und zu dem Ding noch die Frage: Was ist mit kleinen Tieren? Würden die nicht unten ins Rohr gesaugt und oben in der Strumpfhose im Schlamm enden? Wenn der Luftheber die netten __ Molche einsaugt, wäre ja doof. Setzt man unten ein Gitter davor oder wie macht man das?


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf,
ich halte von Sprudlern im Teich nicht viel, da sie einen negativen Einfluß auf die gelösten Gase im Wasser haben (insbesondere CO2). Dies aus zwei Gründen: zum einen durch die meist unvermeidliche Anhebung der Wassertemperatur (Senkung der Gaslöslichkeiten), und zum anderen durch die Einstellung eines Löslichkeitsgleichgewichts an den Gasblasen, die lokale Übersättigungen abbaut. Entweder hat der Sprudler wegen seiner Größe keine Auswirkung auf die Wasserqualität, oder er behindert das Pflanzen- (und Algen)wachstum. 
Per Solarstrom könnte man sicher eine Membranpumpe für einen Luftheber betreiben. Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten (wie Michael H und Jörg WE), bei denen __ Molche im Filter herumklettern, selbst kleine Fische hatte ich schon drin. Letzteres konnte ich per Ansaugkorb lösen (1x1 cm² Lochgröße). Sowohl Molche als auch Fische haben den Weg von alleine aus dem Filter gefunden, ich "rette" da keine Tiere mehr. Ganz offensichtlich kommen sie gegen gemäßigte Strömungen an, und stärkere gibt's auch im LH-Rohr nicht. In der freien Natur leben die gleichen Tiere nicht nur in Teichen und großen Pfützen, sondern auch in Bächen und Flüssen mit >1 m/s Fließgeschwindigkeit (bzw. sie kommen damit klar).


----------



## lockenwolf (21. Apr. 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Lockenwolf,
> ich halte von Sprudlern im Teich nicht viel, da sie einen negativen Einfluß auf die gelösten Gase im Wasser haben (insbesondere CO2)...


Hab ich damals im Warmwasser-__ Barsch-Aquarium auch gelernt. Ich hab den Solarsprudler nur eingeplant, weil die Fische ja ne Zeit im Pool wohnen müssen und da ist das bestimmt eine gute Idee.
Es könnte also so sein: Im Pool sprudle ich damit Luft und später im Teich stecke ich einen Schlauch in einen Wasserspeier und den anderen unten in ein vergittertes Rohr, an dem oben ein Vliesfilter ist.
Das schaue ich mir ne Zeit an und beobachte die Wasserwerte und falls das nicht ausreicht und das Nitrit steigt, gibt es Plan A und B.
Plan A: Ich pumpe das Wasser hoch in eine vorhandene Betonwanne (ca 100 cm über Wasserspiegel), von der läuft es in eine zweite Betonwanne (ca 50 cm über Wasserspiegel) und von dort in den Teich. Was ich in die Wanne fülle ist mir noch nicht klar.
Plan B ist der Fertigfilter von Oase oder Pondo.


----------



## lockenwolf (23. Apr. 2016)

Ich glaube, dass ich den Kauf eines Fertigfilters tatsächlich erstmal schieben möchte. Ich habe folgende Situation: Es gibt zwei Betonbecken, das rechte ist etwas höher. In das Becken hinein mündet eine Dachrinne und dort leite ich auch Brunnenwasser in den undichten Teich ein. Das rechte Becken hat ein Rohr als Überlauf und dieses Rohr führt ins linke Becken. Das linke Becken hat ebenfalls einen Überlauf und der plätschert aus etwas Höhe in den linken flachen Bereich vom Teich.
Plan jetzt: Ich sauge das Wasser aus einer tiefen Zone des Teichs hoch und leite es ins rechte Becken.Und dann passiert damit irgendwas  Und hier brauche ich mal eure Hilfe. Im ersten Becken sicher zunächst mal ein engmaschiges Gitter, damit Blätter und grober Dreck irgendwo hängen bleiben. Und dann vielleicht Filtermatten? Oder doch Kunststoff-Körper? Und wenn ich mit einer schnellen Pumpe da viel Wasser durch schiebe - hat das Wasser dann Zeit genug was biologisches mit dem Filter zu machen? Für das zweite Becken stelle ich mir vielleicht so eine Tasche aus Vlies vor - oder wegen mir auch die Leggins-Version. 
Insgesamt da die Frage: Wie löse ich denn, wenn das Wasser nicht schnell genug durchs Filtermaterial kommt? Kann ich einen Überlauf bauen? Kann mir jemand das schlüssig erklären oder vielleicht sogar zeichnen?
Der Auslass in den Teich:   Die beiden Betonbecken von oben:  Die beiden Becken von der Seite   Strichzeichnung zum Verständnis


----------



## lockenwolf (6. Mai 2016)

So, morgen geht es los. Pool ist komplett leer, mit Teichwasser ausgewischt und morgen pumpe ich Teichwasser rüber. Dann setze ich die Fische möglichst schonend um . Ich habe einen Oase Biosmart zur Verfügung und lasse das Wasser aus dem Pool in den Filter und von oben wieder rein fallen. UV Lampe aus, Pflanzen vom Teich rüber.
Noch jemand ultimative Tipps?


----------



## tosa (6. Mai 2016)

Separiere die Pflanzen von den Fischen. Lass bei den Fischen die uv Lampe an (keimdruckreduzierung), dann würde es passen.


----------



## lockenwolf (6. Mai 2016)

Nanü? Ich dachte, gerade das mit den Pflanzen wäre wichtig? Wegen des Nitritpeaks?


----------



## tosa (6. Mai 2016)

Nitrit bauen die Pflanzen nicht ab, das macht dein Filter. Mach da jeden Tag 5% wasserwechsel, und füttere sehr wenig. Dazu ne Handvoll Salz ins Wasser und Nitrit ist nicht mehr so gefährlich. Ammonium wird bis der Filter läuft dein Hauptproblem sein.


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2016)

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stickstoffkreislauf
da kann man alles mal gut nachlesen


----------



## lockenwolf (7. Mai 2016)

Habe ich alles gelesen und glaube ich verstanden.  Die Pflanzen sollen nicht rein, weil Reste davon organische Masse erhöhen? Aber wenn mein Pool ein neuer Teich wäre : Warum müssten dann möglichst viele rein?


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2016)

Du kannst in das Übergangsbecken durchaus Pflanzen tun - und zwar Unterwasserpflanzen, die nicht unbedingt wurzeln müssen - also __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest etc. - was Du greifbar hast. Nicht hinein tust Du die Pflanzen, die Substrat brauchen, um sich zu etablieren. Hier ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass sie aufgrund der für sie ungünstigen Bedingungen absterben und so das Wasser unnötig belasten. Lager sie lieber in extra Becken zwischen, Maurerbütten oder so, die nicht zu sonnig stehen, damit Du keine Gemüsesuppe kochst.

In den neuen Teich, in dem sie dann ihren Ansprüchen entsprechend gepflanzt werden, helfen sie Dir, Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. Also viele rein.

So in etwa in Kurzform.


----------



## lockenwolf (7. Mai 2016)

Christine kam genau passend.  Bei top Wetter ist jetzt das Teichwasser im Pool gelandet. Filter und Pumpe laufen - es fällt fröhlich aus 50 cm Höhe sauber rein. Alle Fische sind ebenfalls heile drüben. 3 Schubkarren __ Krebsschere schwimmen ebenfalls drin und bisschen __ Wasserpest.
In zwei Bademuscheln im Schatten steht das __ Schilf. Ich werde jeden Tag Leitungswasser rein geben, damit das Poolniveau passt und für das Wasser schadet es sicher auch nix.
Im Teich war etwa 90 cm Kies/Schlamm. Auf knietief runter konnte man saugen.  Nun ist es so verrührt, dass es sich nicht schaufeln lässt, weil zu nass. Saugen aber auch nicht,  weil zu fest. Hat einer ne Idee, wie ich so Zeug weg kriege?
Übrigens können wir die ersten Risse im Beton schon sehen. Ein Wunder, dass da überhaupt was drin blieb!


----------



## Tanny (7. Mai 2016)

Risse im Beton habe ich auch in meinen Tümpeln.

Da ich sie wegen des "Biotops" nicht leer machen wollte, bin ich hier mit meiner Frage
gelandet, wie ich das lösen kann.

Habe tolle Tips bekommen und nachdem ich einige Säcke Ton, Bentonit, Katzenstreu, Blähton etc. da rein gekippt habe
(ins Wasser), waren sie wieder dicht 

In meiner Tümpeldoku kannst Du das nachlesen (link unten in der Signatur).

Ich habe, um den Schlamm raus zu bekommen einen Gülleschieber und eine
sogenannte Gülleschaufel  genommen.

Ist aus Alu (leicht), extrem breit, hinten extra tief.

Gibts im Landhandel. 

Alternativ kannst Du auch Wasser nachlaufen lassen und umrühren. 
Dann ist das so verdünnt, dass die Pumpe es schafft. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lockenwolf (11. Mai 2016)

Der Teich ist leer! 
Es waren etwa 50 Schubkarren Schlamm drin und unzählige Tiere. Wir haben __ Molche, Libellenlarven und __ Maikäfer gerettet. Einige __ Frösche sind entsetzt von allein weggehüpft. Nun geht es an die Vorbereitung des Untergrunds. Die Hauptprobleme mit der Dichtheit hat der Teich wohl unterhalb des Schilfs. Da ist der Beton abgeplatzt und ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob das nur ein Vorsprung ist, oder das eigentliche Becken dort instabil ist. Wir planen derzeit eine Armierung mit Metall und dann da neu betonieren. Links oben am Hauptbecken wächst ein Baum (Buche?) und an seinen Wurzeln ist alles etwas unübersichtlich. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob das auch wie eine Insel gedacht ist. Die mysteriösen flachen Steine unten verstehe ich auch noch nicht. Mal sehen, wie ich das organisiert bekomme. Ansonsten sieht das Becken prima aus - kleine Risse, die mit Gummimörtel sicher gut in den Griff zu bekommen sind. An der Insel sind Kieselsteine aufgebracht. Am unteren Rand ist das nicht mehr gut mit dem Beton verbunden. Vielleicht klopfen wir sie erstmal unten etwas ab, bevor wir da dicht machen. Schade finde ich ja, dass die Kiesel mit der Schlämme überstrichen natürlich nur noch halb so hübsch sind. 
Währenddessen läuft im Pool der Oase 16000 Filter und täglich reinige ich die Filterschwämme. Von einer ziemlich braunen Dreckbrühe hat er das Wasser inzwischen in was durchsichtiges verwandelt. Werte sehen für mich prima aus (nur Teststreifen), Fische verhalten sich normal. Manchmal schwimmen sie sehr schnell und hektisch herum - besonders die braun-goldenen - ich denke, das liegt an den mangelnden Versteckmöglichkeiten im Pool.
Hinten im Wald im Matsch steht eine Riesenportion von dem __ Schilf, im Pool schwimmen in zwei Körben die anderen Pflanzen.
Die Fläche auf der das Schilf vorher (im Teich) stand, ist recht abschüssig. Ich muss mir mal Gedanken machen, was ich da pflanze und wie ich es dort befestige. Auch für die Flachwasserzone überlege ich noch - so flach ist sie vielleicht gar nicht mehr - so ganz ohne Schlamm.


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2016)

Was für eine tolle Teichanlage. Da lohnt sich die Renovierung bestimmt. Das wird schön, wenn es fertig ist. 

Ist das __ Efeu, dass da noch vereinzelt - insbesondere in der Schilfregion am Teichrand wuselt? 
Dann weg damit. 
Zum einen säuft es und versorgt die ganze Verwandschaft, zum anderen nutzt es die kleinste Ritze, um seine Wurzeln reinzuzwängen.


----------



## lockenwolf (11. Mai 2016)

Ja __ Efeu. Ich rupf es im Teich ab - aber oben am Ufer finde ich es eigentlich ganz hübsch. Aber vermutlich viel Arbeit, es dann immer rechtzeitig zurück zu drängeln, bevor er wieder in den Teich Wasser saugen geht. Mal sehen, wie weit ich vom Ufer weg muss als Kompromiss zwischen grün und idyllisch und leergesaugt


----------



## jule (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo!

Das __ Efeu ist mir bei deinen Bildern auch gerade aufgefallen... ich habe auch um den Teich rum Efeu - und auf meinen Bildern kan man sehen wie der Teich nach dem Hausbau "gewachsen" ist, nur weil ich das zurückgeschnitten habe   ich dachte auch, dass ich es stehen lasse, weils ja so schön aussieht  dann habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und es mal angehoben... (wie gesagt, auf den Bildern sieht man es ganz gut) seit dem achte ich sehr darauf, dass es nicht zu nah ans Wasser kommt, leider kann ich es nicht ganz weg machen, weil ich einen halben Hochteich habe und das Efeu das Ganze optisch erträglich macht 

Bei dir ist es nicht sehr viel und es sind keine extremen Wurzeln zu sehen, aber ich würde es weiter zurückschneiden und wirklich gut im Auge behalten...


----------



## ina1912 (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf!
Deine Anlage ist auf jeden Fall die ganze Mühe wert, die ist wirklich sehr schön und hatte einen kreativen Erbauer! Wir sind auf die Fortschritte gespannt. 
Eins ist mir aber bei den Fotos aufgefallen.... Dein "__ Schilf" bekommt vermutlich bald Schwertlilienblüten....

Lg ina


----------



## lockenwolf (11. Mai 2016)

Lustig, dass du das gerade sagst. Ich stand vor nicht mal einer Stunde draußen und der Vorbesitzer hat auch erklärt, dass es gelbe und blaue __ Schwertlilien sind. Freu ich mich - mag ich sehr gerne leiden! 
Allerdings müssen sie auch ausziehen - er hat nämlich erzählt, dass unter dem Vorsprung mit den __ Lilien das Hauptbecken weitergeht. Deshalb hauen wir den Vorsprung mit den Lilien ganz weg und die ziehen dann in einen Pflanzschlauch um oder wir sichern die Fläche anders gegen abrutschen. Und auch unter der Buche ist der Originalteich komplett. Also kommt der Baum raus und all das zerklüftete Vorsprunggedöns kommt ab. Kann für die Dichtigkeit nur Vorteile haben


----------



## lockenwolf (12. Mai 2016)

Hat jemand derweil eine Idee, wie ich die Optik der hübschen Kieselsteine oben erhalten kann? Wenn ich sie mit Dichtschlämme streiche, sind sie ja grau. Aktuell plane ich, nur bis über die Bruchkante der Kiesel zu streichen und oben nicht. Vielleicht hat einer eine bessere Idee?


----------



## lockenwolf (12. Mai 2016)

Heute sind die __ Schwertlilien ausgezogen. Das war eine gute Idee, denn darunter offenbart sich einer der Hauptgründe für den Wasserverlust. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/lilienwanne.30662/
Und weil das da so aussieht, wird die Wanne in der links die kleine Buche gewachsen ist, als nächstes leer geschaufelt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/buchentopf.30661/
Und dann kann es losgehen mit dem sauberkärchern und aufbereiten des Untergrunds (Mehr Wannen für Pflanzenlagerung hätte ich auch nicht). 
Goldfische sind immer noch super zufrieden drüben im Pool.


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2016)

Ohweia, das sieht wirklich nach jeder Menge Arbeit aus, aber ich bin davon überzeugt, das wird ein Kleinod, wenn es fertig ist. Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf,
ich drück' Dir die Daumen bei der Sanierung, das war ja schon jede Menge Arbeit! Willst Du mit neuem Beton sanieren, ist die anfängliche GFK-Idee gestorben? Die Sanierung einmal vorhandener Strukturen ist auch nicht so einfach.


----------



## lockenwolf (13. Mai 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> ich drück' Dir die Daumen bei der Sanierung, das war ja schon jede Menge Arbeit! Willst Du mit neuem Beton sanieren, ist die anfängliche GFK-Idee gestorben? Die Sanierung einmal vorhandener Strukturen ist auch nicht so einfach.



Das kannste laut sagen mit der Arbeit.  Pfingsten wollen wir aber gern weiterkommen - wenn alles glatt läuft so weit, dass eine Testfüllung Wasser rein kann. Ich möchte die Risse aufstemmen und mit Haftgrund und Gummimörtel bearbeiten. Anschließend das gesamte Becken mit einer Runde Haftgrund und 2-3 dünnen Schichten Dichtschlämme. Das schien mir von der Verarbeitung praktikabel. Ich habe noch nie mit GFK gearbeitet. Überall stand, wie schrecklich sich schon kleinste Fehler auswirken... und darum ist die Wahl hierauf gefallen. Darum - und natürlich auch wegen des Preises. Das gesamte Teichprojekt muss dreistellig bleiben in dieser ersten Phase. Da schien es mir schlauer mehr Geld in Filter, Pumpe und Pflanzen zu stopfen, als in ein Material zur Abdichtung, dass ich mir nicht so recht zutraue.
Es steht schon in der Garage - bitte also gern viele Beiträge im Sinne von: "Ich hab es gemacht, es war ganz einfach und hält bei mir toll"


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2016)

Servus Locki

Ich habe mir mal deine Bilder angesehen ...

Es scheint mir, daß der Teich-Wasserspiegel nur bis Unterkante der Kiesel gegangen ist nund nicht darüber.
Ich würde die Dichtschlämme auch nur bis zur Unterkante Kiesel machen. Also nicht über die Kiesel.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## lockenwolf (16. Mai 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Es scheint mir, daß der Teich-Wasserspiegel nur bis Unterkante der Kiesel gegangen ist nund nicht darüber.
> Ich würde die Dichtschlämme auch nur bis zur Unterkante Kiesel machen. Also nicht über die Kiesel.


Du hast Recht, der Wasserstand war vorher sogar deutlich unter den Kieseln - das lag aber eher daran, dass man nicht so Lust hatte Wasser in diesen gigantischen Mengen dauernd nachzufüllen. Es gibt eine Schwachstelle am unteren Rand der Kiesel zur Wanne hin - da könnten kleine unentdeckte Risse sein, darum haben wir jetzt einen Kompromiss im Kopf: Wir schlämmen über die unteren 1-2 Reihen Kiesel und oben bleiben sie bunt. Und wenn alles klappt, sollte der Wasserspiegel mittig der etwa 40 cm hohen Kieselzone sein. Das müsste optisch klappen.
Wir waren ganz furchtbar fleißig. Nachdem der ganze Teich entschlammt war, haben wir 2 Tage lang gekärchert. Jeden Quadratzentimeter! Ich wollte halt sichergehen, dass nicht unter dem Schmodder kleine Löcher oder Risse unentdeckt bleiben. Wir haben auch tatsächlich in manchen Zonen, die wir für gut hielten noch Schäden entdeckt. Insgesamt war das Hauptproblem aber wie erwartet im Bereich der __ Schwertlilien. Wir haben alle gefundenen Risse aufgestemmt, mit Haftgrund eingepinselt und mit Gummimörtel verarztet. Nun sind wir hoffentlich schon einen ziemlichen Schritt voran gekommen. Als nächstes wollen wir die Flachwasserzone für die Schwertlilien wieder schließen (da waren durch die Risse links und rechts aus dem Becken große Brocken rausgebrochen. Und danach den ganzen Teich mehrfach mit Haftgrund und Dichtschlämme pinseln.
Ich muss sagen: Ich bin schon ein bisschen stolz auf das blitzblanke reparierte Becken!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/20160515_081641.30688/


----------



## lockenwolf (20. Mai 2016)

So. Beide kleinen Becken sind wieder dicht und ein Rutschstop für den abschüssigen flachen Bereich ist neu dazu gekommen. Der ganze Teich ist zwei Mal mit Schlämme gepinselt.  Morgen noch eine dritte Runde - dann ist eigentlich alles fertig und darf trocknen. Wir haben perfekte Bedingungen gehabt,  gelegentlich leichter Regen,  nicht zu warm.
Fische fühlen sich wohl im Pool, Wasserwerte ok. Hinten im Schatten wollen die __ Lilien allen ernstes losblühen  
Ich bräuchte mal ein paar Ideen für eine UnterwasserPflanze.  Sie sollen idealerweise eine Art Rasen/__ Bodendecker bilden, vielleicht eine Handbremse hoch und mitten im Becken, also bis zu etwa 1,20 tief . Das möchte ich für das eigentliche Hauptbecken nutzen. Und wenn ihr was vorschlagt: Benötigt es Substrat?  Ein Traum wäre, wenn es sich am rauen Beton festhalten kann.
Die Lilien sollen wieder in den großen Pflanzbereich - bleibt noch ein kleinerer und das wo die Buche stand. Ich mag auf jeden Fall __ Iris probieren,  vielleicht eine kleine Binsensorte oder diese witzigen Tannenwedel.
Für den Rand habe ich also durchaus Ideen, für den Boden nicht.
Teich macht bisher große Freude - hoffentlich ist er schön dicht!


----------



## S.Hammer (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
eventuell kannst Du ja die __ Lilien, oder andere Pflanzen in einen sack aus Teichfolie pflanzen, damit die Wurzeln nicht den Beton schädigen.
Ein Stück EPDM Teichfolie kaufen und wie ne Papiertüte gefaltet zusammenkleben / tackern ect.

Gruß S. Hammer


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2016)

such mal nach https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=pflanzschlauch
das wäre einen Idee für die Randbepflanzung


klasse Arbeit - es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## lockenwolf (20. Mai 2016)

Aber das brauch ich ja nicht mehr. Ich hab ja extra den Rutschstop gebastelt.
Ich brauch nur noch was für den Grund.


----------



## Digicat (20. Mai 2016)

Hornkraut, Nadelkraut, eventuell Nadelsimse für höhere Regionen (mußt ausprobieren).

Wie darf ich mir diesen Rutschstop vorstellen ? hast ein Foto ...

Wie ich an dem Bild sehe hast den Platz der __ Lilien vollkommen verschlossen.
Denke das es Gelbe Wasserschwertlilien gewesen sind. Woher bekommt sie jetzt das Teichwasser ?

Wie ich finde, war die Restaurierung, bis auf die eine Kleinigkeit ein erfolg. Saubere gelungene Arbeit 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## lockenwolf (20. Mai 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Hornkraut, Nadelkraut, eventuell Nadelsimse für höhere Regionen (mußt ausprobieren).


Schau ich mir an  Dankeschön. 



> Wie darf ich mir diesen Rutschstop vorstellen ? hast ein Foto ...



Im Bild rechts gibt es auf der Schrägfläche einen Betonstopper. Der soll es möglich machen, dass oberhalb Pflanzen und Substrat Halt finden. 



> Wie ich an dem Bild sehe hast den Platz der __ Lilien vollkommen verschlossen.
> Denke das es Gelbe Wasserschwertlilien gewesen sind. Woher bekommt sie jetzt das Teichwasser ?
> 
> Wie ich finde, war die Restaurierung, bis auf die eine Kleinigkeit ein erfolg. Saubere gelungene Arbeit



Das täuscht im Bild etwas. Die Wanne ist auf der Teich Innenseite deutlich niedriger und so kann das Wasser über der Rand rein und raus.

Danke fürs Lob. Es sind gelbe Lilien. Eine blüht


----------



## lockenwolf (21. Mai 2016)

Heute waren wir bei Naturagart, um Inspiration zu holen (und uns für die dritte Runde schlämmen zu belohnen).  Wir wohnen nur 15 Minuten weit weg und haben den Ausflug sehr genossen 
Die Goldfische machen neuerdings das da: 



_View: https://youtu.be/eafRhIJ7bVg_

Balzen sie?


----------



## koile (21. Mai 2016)

Nein, sie Spielen fangen

und wenn er sie kriegt , dann ja dann


----------



## lollo (21. Mai 2016)

Nein, sie fischeln.  Wirst bald Opa werden.


----------



## lockenwolf (21. Mai 2016)

Glaube ich nicht - beim Umzug vom Pool in den Teich geht bestimmt der Fischlaich hops.
Geplant ist nächste Woche eventuell schon mal Wasser rein. Ich schwanke noch zwischen unten absaugen und mit fließendem Wasser spülen oder auffüllen,  stehen lassen, leer machen. Mal sehen...


----------



## lollo (21. Mai 2016)

Na gut, vom 01.März bis Ende September ist das Heckenschneiden untersagt, wegen der Vogelbrut.
Willst du jetzt die junge Fischfamilie trennen?


----------



## dinkelbaron (21. Mai 2016)

Hi, ich habe nicht alles gelesen da ich mal ein änliches Problem hatte, will ich bezüglich Teichabdichtung doch mal meinen Senf dazu tun. Das abdichten mit Schläge hatte bei mir nicht lange gehalten (zwei jahre) . Der Grund dafür war letztendlich, das der Boden vor dem Betonteichbau nicht richtig verdichtet wurde vermute ich. Es gab zwei Möglichkeiten,  entweder den Beton komplett zu entfernen oder ihn einfach so zu lassen wie er war. Ich endscheidung mich ihn so zu lassen.  ich legte den gesamten innenbereich des betonteiches mit alten Teppichen aus und vergrössert den Teich rundherum sogar noch und legte letztendlich alles mit teichfolie aus. So steht er nun seid 12 Jahren und ist dicht


----------



## lockenwolf (21. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe es läuft bei mir besser. Folie kommt nicht infrage - das Ding passt hier so wie es ist schön rein optisch ...
Wir haben ja Risse gefunden und mit Gummimörtel gefüllt. Hoffentlich klappt es


----------



## dinkelbaron (21. Mai 2016)

Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## dinkelbaron (21. Mai 2016)

Als __ bodendecker würde ich nadelsimse nehmen. Sie wird nicht hoch und es gibt so eine Art rasenfläche am boden. Naturagard hat das da.


----------



## lockenwolf (21. Mai 2016)

dinkelbaron schrieb:


> Als __ bodendecker würde ich nadelsimse nehmen. Sie wird nicht hoch und es gibt so eine Art rasenfläche am boden. Naturagard hat das da.


Naturagart hatte ALLES da! Hammer der Laden und  auch der Park hat uns gefallen.  Nur dass alle Teiche voller Schwebealgen waren störte etwas. Ich konnte teilweise nur 20 cm tief sehen. ..


----------



## dinkelbaron (21. Mai 2016)

Da hast du recht. Bei den Filteranlagen die da haben bin ich auch immer wieder überrascht das die kein klares Wasser haben. Trotzdem, ich schau mir das gerne an. Als ich das erste mal von da nach hause kam holte ich den Spaten aus dem Schuppen und begann den Teich zu vergrößern. Mittlerweile sehe ich es gelassener. Man kann sich da echt Super Ideen holen.


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Mai 2016)

Das mit dem Grün im Wasser hat mich auch gestört....besonders bei dem Störaquarium. Bin auch gebürtig aus den Osnabrücker Land. 

Einen __ Bodendecker ohne Substrat, wirst du nicht finden. Maximal ein __ Moos.

Nadelsimse benötigt wenigstens eine Sandkiesschicht und bestens einen Platz mit viel Licht. 
__ Nadelkraut wächst bei mir in den tieferen Bereichen nach oben und nicht in die Breite. Im Flachwasser bildet es aber einen schönen Teppich.

Ich mag Vallis. Die bildet bei mir aus der Tiefe (1,6m) eine schöne Säule nach oben ohne bis jetzt die Wasseroberfläche zu erreichen.


----------



## dinkelbaron (22. Mai 2016)

Eine substatschicht ist definitiv von vorteil. Eine Schicht feinen Sand dürfte reichen. man könnte vielleicht auch eine passende ufermatte auf dem Grund auslegen feinen Sand raufgeben und die Pflanzen mit Steinen beschwert raufsetzen. Ich bin eher der Typ der Sachen einfach austestet manchmal geht es schief vieles funktioniert aber auch. Nadelsimse ist mit einer maximaltiefe von 50 cm angeben und ich denke das sich bei dem wert um idealwerte handelt. Bei klarem Wasser denke ich mal geht's auch tiefer.


----------



## mitch (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

man kann ja punktuell eine Substratschicht einbringen:  Küchenpapiertuch, etwas Sand/Lehm + Grünzeugs rein und mit etwas Nähfaden leicht zubinden und an passender Stelle versenken.
So hatte ich vor Jahren meine Tannenwedel gepflanzt.


----------



## lockenwolf (22. Mai 2016)

Das ist ne tolle Idee - das probier ich. Und dann in den flacheren Bereichen so eine Zwergsimse und unten einen großen Schwung __ Hornkraut


----------



## lockenwolf (27. Mai 2016)

So. Alles ist getrocknet.  Morgen geht es los. Ich habe Sand, Nadelsimse, __ Zwergbinse, Tannenwedel, __ Blutweiderich und ein __ Hechtkraut gekauft. Vom alten Teich ist gelbe __ Schwertlilie, __ Froschlöffel, __ Krebsschere und eine kleine Seerose übrig.
__ Hornblatt ist noch geplant, war aber nicht zu bekommen.  Muss ich dann halt im der Woche bestellen.  Doof. Gerade was ich am Besten setzen könnte,  wenn der Teich leer ist.
Morgen also erstmal halb Leitungswasser und halb Pool Wasser und Sand/Pflanzen rein. 
Dann warte ich eine Woche und tausche entweder nur so viel, wie noch im Pool ist - oder etwas mehr mit Leitungswasser. Das mach ich mal vom Teststreifen abhängig.


----------



## dinkelbaron (27. Mai 2016)

Geb alles, du schaffst das!


----------



## lockenwolf (28. Mai 2016)

Ich bin begeistert!  Alle Pflanzen drin,  Wasser läuft. Für die Seerose habe ich eine alte Schale gefunden, in der das Rhizom jetzt mit Erde ist. Oben mit Kiesel abgedeckt - mag ich sehr gern leiden.
Die kleine __ Zwergbinse wird recht weit im Wasser sein, wenn der Wasserstand ok ist. Ich hoffe,  sie mag das. Ein Molch steckte wohl zwischen den Pflanzen - er schwimmt nun ziemlich begeistert im leeren Teich herum 
Übrigens wird der Teich deutlich mehr als 8000 Liter haben.  Es sind schon jetzt mehr!


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2016)

Wow, das ist wirklich schön geworden!  Da hat sich die mühsame Friemelei echt gelohnt!
 Wie hast Du die __ Iris eingepflanzt, ohne dass sie umkippen? 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Freude mit Deinem kleinen Juwel, kannst stolz drauf sein!
Lg ina


----------



## lockenwolf (28. Mai 2016)

Ina: Von der __ Schwertlilie haben wir versucht möglichst große zusammenhängende Stücke zu retten.  Hat sich bewährt - nur kurz bisschen faules Zeug abreißen und so wieder rein.
Gerade haben wir uns zu Tode erschreckt! Der Wasserstand sank ab!!! Die Auflösung war aber harmlos. Die Pumpe war aus und das Wasser lief in den tiefer liegenden Pool zurück.  Puh. Wir dachten schon, es wäre kaputt!
wow - ich hab einen Teststreifen reingehalten. KH >20°d, GH >21°d.
Ich wollte einen oder zwei Tage stehen lassen und dann halb leer und neu voll. Oder geht das besser?


----------



## lockenwolf (29. Mai 2016)

Teich heute früh komplett geleert, neu mit Trinkwasser halb voll. Bis mittags nichts passiert an der Härte. Also den kompletten Pool mit altem Teichbodensatz rein (alle Fische vorsichtig in einer Regentonne gesammelt ).
Fische sehr schonend umgesetzt,  __ Molche eingesetzt - wir sind fertig!
Wir haben einen wasserdichten Teich mit 10.000 Litern Wasser und glücklich aussehenden Tieren.
Die Goldfische schwimmen bevorzugt in den zwei bepflanzten Sandzonen und wollen meine __ Zwergbinse fressen


----------



## Christine (29. Mai 2016)

Und - noch ein paar Fotos?


----------



## lockenwolf (29. Mai 2016)

Klar. Heute war aber zu dunkel.  Wir haben auch noch den Pool leer und sauber gemacht und dann war irgendwie schon abends 
Zwischendurch ein dickes Danke an euch alle. Ihr habt viele tolle Tipps gehabt und bestimmt einen Haufen Fehler verhindert!


----------



## dinkelbaron (29. Mai 2016)

Du hast gegeben was ging, den Rest macht die Natur.  Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem Teich.


----------



## lockenwolf (30. Mai 2016)

So - hier der vorläufige Zwischenstand.  Ich muss am Rückfluss vom Filter noch was machen.  Der plätschert von viel zu hoch rein und ist unterm Schlafzimmerfenster. Vielleicht probiere ich direkt, durch die zwei Betonwannen zu leiten in denen später Biofilter sein soll. Mal sehen - nächstes Wochenende setze  ich __ Hornblatt und mach den Filter leiser


----------



## Tanny (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo lockenwolf,

 das ist ja klasse geworden 

Allerdings ist mir eines aufgefallen: ist Dein Becken rundum mit dieser hohen Steinkante versehen?
Und dieses blaue Teil ganz links - ist das auch offen zugänglich?

Ich denke, Du solltest bei beiden dringend ein paar Ausstiege bauen.

Am Teich kommen zwar Vögel und Co über die Flachwasserzone weg,
aber z.B. ein kleiner Jungingel oder so käme die Kante vermutlich schwer hoch.

Aus dem blauen Teil käme gar nicht wieder raus.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## lockenwolf (30. Mai 2016)

Das blaue Teil ist der Pool. Er ist abgedeckt,  wenn ich gerade nicht drin bade oder ihn saubermache 
Im Teich gibt es oben , rechts und rund um die Insel flache Zonen - da kann ein Tier gut wieder raus. Links von der Brücke nicht - aber da ist Grünzeug drüber und nur 20 cm Tiefe. Von dort müsste man zur Insel, um rauszukommen.
Schlechte Neuigkeiten - Wasserhärte im Laufe von 24 Stunden enorm gestiegen. 3000 Liter raus und mit Leitungswasser wieder aufgefüllt. Hoffe, das passiert nicht öfter.  Ich möchte nicht tausende Liter Frischwasser opfern. 
Wie hart darf das Wasser für Goldfische maximal werden?


----------



## mitch (30. Mai 2016)

GH bis 16° & KH bis 12° wären mal OK


----------



## jule (30. Mai 2016)

Oh wenn ich könnte würde ich dir den Regen rüber schieben, der senkt umsonst den KH und hier ist definitiv zu viel Regenwasser im Umlauf. Aber du sagst, enorm gestiegen, wo war er denn dann?


----------



## lockenwolf (30. Mai 2016)

Außerhalb des Teststreifens  Jetzt wieder in optimal und es regnet bei uns weiter...


----------



## Teichfreund77 (31. Mai 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf,

viel Arbeit die sich aber gelohnt hat.
Ich wünsche euch viele Entspannte Stunden am Teich.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## lockenwolf (31. Mai 2016)

Härte heute morgen beim verdünnten Wert von gestern - mitten in optimal.  Hoffentlich wars das und es regnet noch etwas drauf 
Fische wirken zufrieden - schaufeln im Sand und machen wieder wie auf dem Video weiter vorn im Pool.


----------



## lockenwolf (1. Juni 2016)

Anfängerfrage: Kann ich an meiner AquaMax Eco Classic 3500 einen Standskimmer anschließen? Und geht auch Bodensaugung und Skimmer gleichzeitig? Brauche ich dafür ein T-Stück oder hat meine Pumpe sogar zwei Eingänge?
Und gleich noch hinterher: Muss ich die Pumpe öffnen, um sie zu reinigen? Oder reicht es, sie von außen rundum abzuspülen? Ich hab die Gebrauchsanweisung angesehen - sehe aber nur kryptische Bilder. 
Das anfänglich recht durchsichtige Wasser ist aktuell ziemlich braun. Ich reinige täglich den Filter und habe erneut einen Strumpf organisiert (der verhindert auch das irre plätschern). Ich hoffe, das hilft. pH, Härte und Nitrit laut Teststreifen mitten in "optimal".


----------



## Teichfreund77 (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo lockenwolf,
so wie es auf den Bildern zu deiner AquaMax Eco Classic 3500 aussieht kannst du keinen Skimmer anschließen.
Ausserdem sind 3500l/h nicht gerade viel um vom Grund an zu Saugen und über den Skimmer.Die  AquaMax Eco Premium Modelle haben einen Anschluss für Skimmer.
Preislich finde ich allerding SunSun, Pondec oder Aquaforte besser.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf,
die Pumpe wird für Skimmer und Boden nicht reichen. Am elegantesten ist ein Pumpenschacht (oder Saugsammler, wie er bei NG heißt) für solch eine Aktion. Eine im Teich installierte Pumpe kann man schlecht an den Ventilen vorm Y-Stück nachregeln (und das könnte erforderlich sein). 
In Deinem Fall kannst Du ja nach einer zweiten Pumpe schauen, und eine von den beiden nur zeitweise schalten. Auf diese Weise sparst Du Dir auch den Pumpenschacht.


----------



## lockenwolf (2. Juni 2016)

Ah verstehe - dann kescher ich erstmal so und beobachte. Und kauf sonst später mal so einen Schwimmskimmer...


----------



## lockenwolf (8. Juni 2016)

Sehr sehr langsam wird das Wasser klarer. Werte sind prima, Fische zufrieden und ich bin ungeduldig - also alles normal 
Ist das vorn rechts __ Froschlöffel?
Der Platz für die kleine Binse ist übrigens schlecht.  Die Goldfische rupfen Fransen raus. Aber vielleicht wächst es gut genug an, und sonst war es 2,50 Fischfutter.


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2016)

Hi, wenn Du das meinst, was da vorne rechts so sehnsüchtig in den Teich schaut: Das sieht eher aus wie __ Fieberklee und würde bestimmt gerne lieber im Wasser stehen.


----------



## lockenwolf (8. Juni 2016)

Nee. Die Bilder von __ Fieberklee sehen ganz anders aus als meins. Es steht zu einem Drittel im Wasser/Sand. Es hängt nur vornüber,  weil es im Zwischenlager im Pool zum Licht um die Ecke gewachsen ist. Es scheint im Schatten besser zurecht zu kommen. Ein Teil davon wächst in dem Bereich wo mal die Buche stand. Dort geht es besser an....
In meinem Beitrag vom 30.5. Sieht man es auch oben links.


----------



## Christine (8. Juni 2016)

Ach meinst du das unten im Wasser in den Ziegelsteinen, was die Köpfe so hängen lässt? Das ist schwer zu erkennen, könnte aber auch Zungenhahnenfuss sein. Da solltest Du mal etwas näher ran mit der Kamera.


----------



## lockenwolf (8. Juni 2016)

Genau das. Die Ziegelsteine sollen später weg. Ich wollte nur das Substrat sichern, bis die Wurzeln alles festhalten. 
Zungenhahnenfuss passt von der Beschreibung!  Meins hat auch dicke hohle Triebe - das fände ich nett. Mit hübschen Blüten... ich bin gespannt.


----------



## lockenwolf (30. Juni 2016)

Inzwischen habe ich sehr hässliche Bekanntschaft mit dem Zungenhahnenfuß gemacht. Ich habe erst hinterher gelesen, dass man am Besten Handschuhe trägt. Meine Arme waren über und über mit Pusteln und Kratzern übersät - ich bin scheinbar besonders empfindlich. Dafür blüht das Biest inzwischen gelb und fühlt sich wohl.

Nichtsdestotrotz macht der Teich mir echt Freude. Die Wasserwerte sind derzeit etwas aus dem Ruder - wir hatten sintflutartige Regenfälle über 2 Wochen und so ist das Wasser zu weich und zu sauer geworden (Laut Teststreifen >4°GH, 3°-6° KH und pH 6,8-7,2. Chlor, Nitrit und Nitrat sind weiterhin niedrig). Ich überlege noch, ob ich einen Teilwasserwechsel mache oder irgendein Teichfit-Gedöns reinkippe oder ob ich einfach abwarte, was passiert. Die Fische sehen putzmunter aus.
Und damit sind wir bei den tollen Nachrichten: Ich hab Fotos für euch.
Und zwar von den großen alten Fischen
Medium 30963 anzeigenMedium 30964 anzeigenMedium 30965 anzeigenund zwei winzig kleinen ganz reizenden neuen Fischen. 
Medium 30966 anzeigenUnd dann habe ich noch ein Molchsuchbild. 
Medium 30967 anzeigenToll dass die kleinen Kerle wieder zurück sind, ich mag sie sehr gern leiden.


----------



## Ida17 (30. Juni 2016)

Hallöchen Lockenwolf!

Ich war eifrig stiller Beobachter Deines Freds und muss sagen, dass mir Dein Teich außerordentlich gut gefällt!
Tolle Arbeit, es hat sich gelohnt! 
Zu den Wasserwerten: bitte keine Chemie reinkippen, normalerweise stabilisiert es sich von selbst wenn alles in die Gänge kommt. Dazu noch rate ich Dir einen Tröpfchentest zu kaufen. Nachdem ich mein erstes Teichjahr mit Teststreifen gemessen habe und mich wunderte warum der ph-Wert immer nur hellorange war (also so wie bei Dir)  hab ich mir mal die Tropfen zugelegt und siehe da ph-Wert wunderbar bei 7,5-8. Im übrigen auch bei den anderen Werten. Probier es mal aus, mit den Tropfen kann man auch die Sauerstoffsättigung messen, recht spannende Angelegenheit


----------



## lockenwolf (30. Juni 2016)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Hallöchen Lockenwolf!
> 
> Ich war eifrig stiller Beobachter Deines Freds und muss sagen, dass mir Dein Teich außerordentlich gut gefällt!
> Tolle Arbeit, es hat sich gelohnt!
> Zu den Wasserwerten: bitte keine Chemie reinkippen, normalerweise stabilisiert es sich von selbst wenn alles in die Gänge kommt. Dazu noch rate ich Dir einen Tröpfchentest zu kaufen. Nachdem ich mein erstes Teichjahr mit Teststreifen gemessen habe und mich wunderte warum der ph-Wert immer nur hellorange war (also so wie bei Dir)  hab ich mir mal die Tropfen zugelegt und siehe da ph-Wert wunderbar bei 7,5-8. Im übrigen auch bei den anderen Werten. Probier es mal aus, mit den Tropfen kann man auch die Sauerstoffsättigung messen, recht spannende Angelegenheit



Danke fürs Lob.  So doll weichen die ab die Streifchen? Ich hab mal Chemie studiert - hätte aber nicht erwartet, dass die Reagenzien darauf so unzuverlässig sind (aber gut, das Röhrchen ist ja auch kaum feuchtigkeitsfest und am Ende soll so ein Test ja auch billig herstellbar sein).
Ich mach also erstmal nix - außer brav weiter den Filter säubern und noch mehr Pflanzen pflanzen


----------



## Ida17 (30. Juni 2016)

Tröpfchen sind stets zuverlässiger als Streifen, ich glaube das können Dir hier einige bestätigen, bei mir wich es im positiven Sinne ab 
Die Saison startet jetzt richtig durch, also immer schön tolle Pflanzen bunkern, vielleicht ist hier jemand auch aus Deiner Nähe der ein paar Ableger loswerden möchte


----------



## lockenwolf (12. Juli 2016)

Mein Teichwasser ist und bleibt braun.  Es ist mäßig klar (derzeit gibt es ein paar grüne Algen, aber noch im normalen Umfang), aber halt teefarbig. Derzeit läuft es aus dem Teich mit einer Oase Eco Pumpe durch eine UVC in den Schwammfilter und dann durch eine Leggins in den Teich zurück.
Ich hätte jetzt folgende zwei Pläne:
1. Ich möchte Substrat einbringen (derzeit gibt es nur an bepflanzten Bereichen wenig Substrat - der Rest vom Teich ist rauer Beton). Ich weiß, dass hier alle als Klassiker den lehmigen Sand empfehlen. Frage: Könnte ich mit Bentonit oder Zeolith oder irgendwas anderem porösem was besser machen oder ist Sand doch am Besten?
2. Die zwei Becken sind inzwischen repariert und wasserdicht. Ich könnte also mit der Eco-Pumpe das Wasser in eine Betonwanne ungefähr 1,5 m über Wasseroberfläche hochpumpen. Diese Wanne hat ein Überlaufrohr (oben) in ein zweites Betonbecken, das etwas tiefer liegt und dieses hat wiederum ein Überlaufrohr (oben) in den Teich. In diesen zwei Becken könnte ich Fläche für biologische Filterung machen. Mögliche Ideen:
a) Sand oder Blähton und Klärpflanzen rein
b) ein Becken voller Lemna und gelegentlich einen Eimer davon entsorgen
c) __ Hel-X
c) mehr Schwämme/Japanmatten

Welche findet ihr am Besten? Wie sorge ich für einen Notausgang, wenn das Medium in den Becken verstopft ist?

PS. Wie kann ich von meinem Teich Fotos machen, ohne dass ich immer nur den spiegelnden Himmel sehe? Gibt's da eine Kameraeinstellung?


----------



## mitch (12. Juli 2016)

lockenwolf schrieb:


> PS. Wie kann ich von meinem Teich Fotos machen, ohne dass ich immer nur den spiegelnden Himmel sehe? Gibt's da eine Kameraeinstellung?


Polfilter ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polarisationsfilter



lockenwolf schrieb:


> 1. Ich möchte Substrat einbringen


Sand (mit oder ohne Lehm) wäre schon das Beste/Billigste , Zeolith nimmt man ja eigentlich um Schadstoffe zu binden (muss ab & an regeneriert werden)



lockenwolf schrieb:


> Wie sorge ich für einen Notausgang, wenn das Medium in den Becken verstopft ist?


das medium nicht so hoch einfüllen und eventuell aus Laubschutzgitter was bauen das das Überlaufrohr nicht verstopft. - kannst mal bilder davon machen.



lockenwolf schrieb:


> Mein Teichwasser ist und bleibt braun


das könnte man aufwendig mit Ozon wieder "durchsichtig" machen, aber das brauchst du ned wirklich - warte bis nächstes Jahr, denn da kann es schon wieder ganz anders sein


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf,
Zeolith und Bentonit sind auf einer "Ebene" porös, die unwesentlich für den Zweck der Teichfilterung ist. Für die zweite Funktion - als Ionenaustauscher - muss man sie regelmäßig regenerieren, wie von Mitch beschrieben. Hinsichtlich ihrer Kapazitäten sind beide Katastrophen, wenn wir bei Zeolithen von "natürlichen" (also aufgearbeitetes Bergbaumaterial) reden. Hier wird gerne "Dichtung und Wahrheit" gemischt. 
Damit stimme ich Mitch mit "lehmhaltigem Sand" zu. Der "Lehm" enthält ja Tone, und mitunter nicht zufälligerweise auch solche, die den Bentonit ausmachen (-> Montmorillionit, ein Magnesiumsilicat).
Du kannst auch ganz mutig sein, und Muttererde mit Lehm abdecken, das spart "Startdünger". Das "Substrat" bietet Pflanzen die notwendige Nährstoffbasis, reguliert die Wasserhärte, bindet anorganischen Phosphor/Schwefel - was will man mehr? (Pflanzen auf Substrat, die gut wachsen ).
Das Substrat wird vermutlich auch die Wasserfärbung zum Positiven ändern.
__ Hel-X wäre die effektivste und für mich einfachste Lösung für Deine Filterbecken. Da brauchst Du Dir auch keine Sorgen um eine Verstopfung machen.
Teichfotos gelingen auch ohne Polfilter, wenn man senkrecht hinein fotografiert. Erst wenn das von der Kamera "aufgefangene" Licht wegen der Brechungsverhältnisse (Brechungsindizes Luft, Wasser und Brechungsgesetz!) nicht mehr aus dem Teich kommen kann, hat man nur noch "Totalreflexion". Dieses Licht ist "polarisiert", und läßt sich mit einem Polfilter ausblenden. Da ich keinen habe, müßte ich mich über die Qualität der verfügbaren kundig machen (ohne Verlust arbeiten die nicht). Die müßte man denn auch "per Hand" richtig eindrehen, und das Objektiv darf sich nicht beim Scharfstellen drehen. Das hört sich kompliziert an, doch selbst ein schlechtes Polfilter zeigt Wirkung. Ich kenne solche Teile nur aus der Messung von Polarisationswinkeln, und da erlebt man die Grenzen solcher Teile.


----------



## lockenwolf (21. Juli 2016)

Der Teich hat jetzt Substrat - es sind insgesamt 4 Säcke Spielsand geworden, die ich grob durchgewaschen und dann eingebracht habe. Und einen Tag später bekam ich eine extreme Algenblüte. Es war von durchsichtig bräunlich auf komplett undurchsichtig dunkelgrün und mit Schaumflöckchen in 12 Stunden. 
Ich habe einen Teil des Wassers gewechselt und keschere von der Oberfläche grün ausgeflockte Algen. Ich habe zudem einige Strümpfe unterschiedlicher Dichte bestellt ( * defekter Link entfernt * ), durch die ich das Wasser für ein paar Tage jagen möchte.
Aber als Trost für die Algenblüte hat mein Teich etwas bereitgehalten. Ich hatte ja in einer etwas ungeschickten Aktion versucht die Seerose zu retten, die ich so mochte. Dabei ist das Rhizom durchgebrochen, als ich den umgebenden Kram entfernen wollte (mehrere baumartige Hahnenfüße und Knäuel von __ Wasserpest). Ich war eigentlich sicher, dass die erstmal lange brauchen wird, bis sie sich halbwegs erholt und hätte auch verstanden, wenn sie eingegangen wäre. Stattdessen hat sie mir 2 schöne dicke Blüten geschenkt, von denen eine jetzt jeden Morgen auf und jeden Abend zu geht.


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2016)

Moin,
das macht der Seerose, wenn sie nicht zu klein und jung ist, überhaupt nichts. So werden die ja auch vermehrt. Einfach aus einer mehrere machen


----------



## lockenwolf (16. Aug. 2016)

Es geht voran. Im Teich habe ich inzwischen klares Wasser (gute Sicht bis zum Boden),  an der Oberfläche an warmen Tagen allerdings noch recht viel verklumpte Algen. Ich hab mir einen kleinen 30 Euro Skimmer geleistet,  mit dem ich das gelegentlich einsammel und raus hole.  Pflanzen und Fische wachsen toll. Am Boden liegt allerdings eine Schicht Dreck (Blättchen, Pflanzen teile und Blüten, die reingefallen sind). Optisch stört es mich nicht,  ich lass es erstmal so...


----------



## lockenwolf (23. Aug. 2016)

Der Skimmer bewirkt richtig was. Das Wasser ist spitze! 
Hier ist ein witziges Video : Wenn der Skimmer läuft,  sind alle Fische unsichtbar.  Wenige Sekunden nach dem Ausschalten passiert dann immer! das hier  




_View: https://youtu.be/uGBj_ED3Jh4_


----------



## lockenwolf (9. Sep. 2016)

Ich habe ein paar Bilder und eine Frage  Im Garten Center habe ich eine tolle japanische Azalee gefunden und damit, sowie mit etwas __ Pfennigkraut und Fetthenne den abgetrennten Bereich renoviert, in dem eInst eIne Buche stand. Wasser glockenklar, Fische glücklich, Filter Becken mit Vlies filter funktioniert - alles prima. 
Bis auf die Seerose. Sie hat gelbe Blätter bekommen und ich habe ihr dann einen neuen größeren Topf besorgt und sie etwas sonniger platziert.  Das hat nichts verändert.  Sie steht in Spielsand. Sollte ich düngen? Doch nicht sonnig? Oder ist ihre Saison vorbei und das ist normal? Ich brauch mal Infos...


----------



## troll20 (9. Sep. 2016)

Na jetzt wird das Düngen nicht mehr viel bringen. Dann lieber im zeitigen Frühjahr.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf,
Deine Seerose sieht gut aus . Zum Düngen ist es jetzt wohl ein bißchen spät (sobald das Wasser kalt ist, hört sie auf zu wachsen). Es ist normal, dass ältere Seerosenblätter gelb werden, und absterben. An jeder "Rhizomspitze" sind immer nur die letzten Blätter grün. Mit der Zeit verzweigen sich die Spitzen, die Seerose wird voller und bedeckt größere Flächen. Zur Zeit zeigen meine Seerosen auch erste Lücken (obwohl das Wasser noch warm ist) - die Saison geht auch bei mir langsam vorbei. Wenn Dein Rhizom nächstes Jahr aus dem Topf wächst, empfehle ich Dir Umtopfen, am besten in einen flachen "Lochkorb" (kleine Bäckerkiste, gibt's auch in 20x30 cm² oder 30x40 cm²). Bei Werner kann man das (glaube ich) gut nachlesen.


----------



## mitch (10. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
na der Teich ist doch nach dem Umbau ganz gut geworden, das "bisschen Arbeit" hat sich wirklich gelohnt - ab und an mal ein paar Bilder hochladen damit wir auf dem laufenden bleiben


----------



## lockenwolf (12. Sep. 2016)

Gut, dann mach ich nix mit dem Röschen, außer ganz tote Blätter weg. Sie steht in einem Ding aus dem Baumarkt, dass "Seerosenkorb" hieß und glaub ich identisch aber teurer bei Naturagart zu haben ist. So länglich bananenförmig. 
Ein Frosch schwamm heute morgen tot im Teich.  Ansonsten hab ich noch keine __ Frösche entdeckt - er hätte auch Chancen gehabt, aus dem Becken zu hopsen oder über die zahlreichen Hölzer zu klettern. Dummes Tier!


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2016)

Jedes Leben erreicht irgendwann sein Ende. Sonst wäre es schon ganz schön eng auf der Erde. Ob nun seins das natürlich war kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## lockenwolf (18. Mai 2017)

Da war ich gemeinsam mit meinem Teich im Winterschlaf. Nun komm ich aber nochmal zurück. Seit der Teichsanierung ist ja nun ein gutes Jahr rum und ich wollte zunächst mal ein fettes Danke hier lassen. 

Mit eurer Hilfe ist aus einer undichten Betonwanne voll Schlamm ein wunderschöner Gartenteich geworden. Ich kann mich vor Krebsscheren gar nicht retten und auch die tolle Mosaikjungferlibelle ist wieder da. Als nun das erste Mal die Sonne raus kam, hatte ich binnen eines Tages einen 2 cm dicken Fadenalgenteppich am Grund (riesige Fläche - sicher 4x8 Meter groß). Er ließ sich extrem leicht aus dem Teich entfernen - wie eine Wolldecke, die man rauszieht. Darunter befanden sich unzählige __ Molche, die ich alle sorgfältig abgesucht und zurück geworfen habe und einige dicke __ Käfer, die vermutlich Larven waren und ebenfalls zurückgeworfen wurden. Einen Tag später war das Wasser glockenklar. Ich hab hier gelernt, dass die Wolldecke offenbar die richtige Menge Nährstoffe aufgesaugt und rausgeholt hat. Die Goldies sind putzmunter und in Frühlingsstimmung, die Seerose treibt Blätter - ich bin seeeehr glücklich! Ich mach die Tage mal neue Bilder für euch.


----------



## troll20 (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo Lockenwolf,
Hast den Molchen wenigstens etwas an Fugter für ihre Babys gelassen?
Und wo sind die Bilder


----------



## lockenwolf (18. Mai 2017)

Musste jetzt erstmal googlen, was denn so __ Molche überhaupt fressen... aber ich habe inzwischen eine Handbreit Schlamm am Grund (Sand, zerfallene Krebsscheren und Blätter), da kann Familie Molch sich an den reich gedeckten Tisch setzen.


----------



## lockenwolf (20. Mai 2017)

Wer ist der denn?


----------



## koile (20. Mai 2017)

Ein guter Jäger, der __ Gelbrandkäfer .


----------



## lockenwolf (20. Mai 2017)

Ohne gelben Rand und so klein?  Ist deutlich unter 2cm...
Die __ Gelbrandkäfer vom Boden des Teichs sind größer und sehen anders aus.


----------



## Tottoabs (20. Mai 2017)

Ist kein __ Gelbrandkäfer vielleicht Kolbenwasserkäfer oder __ Schwimmkäfer


----------



## lockenwolf (22. Mai 2017)

Ich hab in meine Galerie ein paar aktualisierte Bilder geworfen. Aktuell hab ich den UVC angeworfen und die Filtertüten ausgepackt. Das Ganze klart deshalb so nach und nach auf - aber auch grün habe ich an der Vielzahl von Getier und Gestrüpp schon Riesenfreude!



18622264_863828933768424_53248964569628955_n von lockenwolf bei Hobby-Gartenteich


----------



## lockenwolf (25. Mai 2017)

Es macht sooo Spaß!  Die Fische sind putzmunter, das Wasser ist inzwischen so klar,  dass ich im vorderen Teil bis zum Grund in 80 cm gut sehen kann. Hinten sind schwarze Blätter,  aber weil dort alles kreucht und fleucht, bleibt es so.
Heute hab ich einen kleineren Fadenalgenteppich geerntet. Beim Rausziehen kamen ganz viele Krebsscheren Kindl zum Vorschein. Offensichtlich hingen sie in der Alge fest. Hab alle auf die dunkle Seite geworfen und freu mich  (Umdrehen werden sie sich allein oder?)


----------

